# TSG 3: Out Of This World Internet



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss a near fatal blow for Pandora Radio, a virus on the International Space Station, and Comcast's new download limit._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the third episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that will be released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We recorded this episode live last weekend with the intent of posting it on Monday. Due to some technical difficulties, it wasn't ready until now. Sorry for the delay! We'll try to be quicker in the future. Also, watch this thread and the Announcements forum to see when we'll be doing our next live recording so that you can join in the chat room!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

Thanks very much to Dan for the intro music and for mixing the end product! Check out his band's site at www.cryptoglitch.com

*Links in order of appearance:*
Pandora Radio
www.pandora.com

Giant of Internet Radio Nears Its 'Last Stand'
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/15/AR2008081503367.html?hpid=sec-tech

Password protected iPhones can be unlocked without a password
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/744967-password-protected-iphones-can-unlocked.html

Bloomberg mistakenly publishes obit for Apple CEO Steve Jobs
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/744971-bloomberg-mistakenly-publishes-obit-apple.html

CNN inadvertently makes prewritten obituaries available (~2003)
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/cnnobit1.html

Virus Infects Space Station Laptops (Again)
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/08/virus-infects-s.html

WarGames movie (1983)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086567/

Wargames: The Dead Code movie (2008)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0865957/

Mythbusters TV show (Discovery Channel)
http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/mythbusters/mythbusters.html

W.Va. offers licenses for those who fear 'beast'
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hkL-0izYzjwik4ojNmD0Q5MWaWgQD92E7RIG0

Comcast Limits Download Volume
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/745156-comcast-limits-download-volume.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Heard the pandora part driving to school this morning, couldnt beleive they almost got shut down. Also, i think the comcast bandwidth limiting is a load of BS because they still run their lines over T1 copper (correct me if im wrong) and are simply starting to get bit for using obsolete technology. Plus with verizon and their fiber optic service on its way out, i have no idea how they plan to keep up but this could very well be the fall of a goliath that in my opinion has gained a fast monopoly on the inudstry.


----------

